# schäkern



## Blixa

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe eine Frage. Was ist die häufigste Bedeutung von "schäkern",  perder el tiempo (aber höfflich)?

Zum Beispiel hier:

"Auch wenn ich perfekt Französisch sprechen würde, dann würde ich absichtlich Fehler machen sonst kann ich ja gar nicht dir schäkern."

Es ist wie: Aun cuando  hablara perfecto Francés, cometería errores a propósito, si no, no podría seguir perdiendo el tiempo contigo. 

Es decir, perder el tiempo en "buena onda", no de forma despectiva.

Vielen Dank!
Blixa.


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Blixa,

es scheint mehrere Bedeutungen von "schäkern" zu geben. Ich kenne es in der Bedeutung von "flirten".

Un saludo.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

"flirtear", Blixa, nada más por lo que yo sepa.

Osa, bitte, was meinen Sie damit? ich kenne es nur als "flirten", hab' grade im Duden nachgesehen und finde dort auch nichts anderes als "flirten", bzw. recht altmodische Synonyme dafür. 

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## osa_menor

Ich habe in den Wörterbüchern von Leo und Pons nachgeschaut, dort geben sie außerdem noch an:
(Pons) _*schäkern* (scherzen) - bromear_ 
(Leo.org) _*schäkern* - arrullarse, tontear, retozar._

Daraus habe ich geschlussfolgert, dass "schäkern" in anderen Gegenden vielleicht auch im Sinne von "herumblödeln" oder "herumalbern" verwendet wird.

Saludos.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Ah, okay, danke, Osa. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, daß "scherzen" in der Bedeutung von "liebeständeln" (ja, ich weiß, hab' ich grade im "Grimm" gefunden) gemeint ist, weil ich "schäkern" noch nie in anderer Bedeutung gehört oder gelesen habe, aber Sie mögen trotzdem Recht haben.

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## osa_menor

Ich kenne "schäkern" wie gesagt eigentlich auch nur im Sinne von flirten, allerdings verwenden wir es auch im Zusammenhang mit kleinen Kindern, zum Beispiel: "Mein kleiner Enkel hat heute mit allen Leuten in der Straßenbahn geschäkert."


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Ja, das ist mir auch eingefallen - daß wir "Schäkern" dazu sagen, daß meine Mutter zum Beispiel Kleinkinder immer anlächelt und versucht, mit ihnen Guckuck zu spielen. Allerdings sage ich dann auch öfter: "Na, flirtest Du schon wieder?" Insofern sind wir wieder dabei, daß das Synonyme sind. Oder ist das nur mein Ding & würden Sie "flirten" in diesem Zusammenhang als unpassend empfinden?


----------



## osa_menor

Nein, unpassend ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht. Es ist ja genau das, was man auch beim Flirten macht.


----------



## Blixa

Ach so! ja, ich habe auch "perder el tiempo", "bromear" "tontear" und "ligar" gefunden, deshalb habe ich danach gefragt. Aber mit seiner Erklärungen ist alles klar 

Vielen Dank!


----------

